# One dead, five wounded in California Greyhound bus shooting



## jebr (Feb 3, 2020)

From NBC News:


> One person was killed and five others were wounded in a shooting on a Greyhound bus traveling from Los Angeles to the Bay Area early Monday, officials said.
> 
> An unidentified man was taken into custody, according to California Highway Patrol communications supervisor Steve Loftus. Investigators have not determined a motive.
> 
> Police began getting calls from passengers on the bus, traveling on Interstate 5, at about 1:30 a.m. local time, Loftus said. The bus had left Los Angeles about an hour earlier.


----------



## Asher (Feb 3, 2020)

Seems like the bus driver was able to stop the bus, grab the guy and throw him off of the bus, then drove off, stopped at he next offramp and rendered aid to passengers. Meanwhile the police apprehended the shooter.


----------



## Samsbigtrip (Feb 3, 2020)

jebr said:


> From NBC News:


Ye gods. What next?


----------



## Barb Stout (Feb 4, 2020)

Man, I hope buses and trains don't start doing security checks on everybody now.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 4, 2020)

I hope the driver gets the recognition he deserves!!!


----------

